
Ask HN: Going live with my app now or finish my master thesis first? - schwurb
Dear HN,<p>I have come up with an unique app idea that at least the people around me (everyone I spoke to) say they will use. I nearly finished building the app and want to monetize it also (freemium model). Now I have a dilemma:<p>a) I could publish the app now, focus on my master thesis (at most 6 months) and then focus on implementing new features. Within a week, I will have a MVP and I could leave some buttons and features grey out with the hint that development will continue in autumn 2019.<p>Benefit: I make sure that my idea is still novel.<p>Risk: Customers get annoyed that I am slow in bug fixing and new features.<p>b) I could finish my thesis first, and then publish the app. (Likely take some cheap student loan so I can program on my app full-time for 6 months more after my thesis).<p>Benefit: 
1: I will have more time for my app and will be able to respond faster to customer nees.
2: Flutter (the technology I am using) will be more mature in 6 months.<p>Risks:
1: Somebody could bring out some similar app. I am not sure I could beat a competitor on execution of the idea.
2: I don&#x27;t know what the future will hold in 6 months. Right now I am able and motivated to publish the app.<p>HN, how would you make that decision? I would be grateful for advice.<p>Thank you for your time!
- schwurbi
======
blastbeat
I would finish the master thesis first. Publishing a half finished app doesn't
make sense for me. The whole thing rather sounds like some kind of
procrastination. Successfully finishing university with a good degree on the
other hand is a sure shot and something you can build on later in any case.

